# Top 10 hottest women



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

this guy must like to get slapped LOL


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

He's just telling it how it is


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

That's true only if you like women who fit into the general, "westernized" standards of good looks :happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You fit into the standards : )


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Those scary feminine questions .... 

If you want to get out with it, answer something cheesy along the lines of : "I don't know, but what i do know however.. is that you are first in the top 10 of my heart..............." 

One instant of hesitation in your voice and you are screwed


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

hahhaa nice


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Hehe, charming as always :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

wow...
that was hilarious. 
I would never ask that unless I wanted to be annoying.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

This video just proves I have a colourless sense of humour because I didn't understand what was funny. Perhaps if there was a dead baby joke in there I would be laughing.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

It was more the uncomfortable, I can't believe he's saying this, what an asshole, this is so bad, sort of "haha".


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought it was the "Hehehe Yay! Hehehe!" "Haha" funny.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

the OMG i should have totally thought of that, it will finally make sense to her "haha" funny?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

He's right, and the same thing can be said about guys. But who cares? Your partner is gorgeous enough for you and that's all that matters at that time when you're together.. 
(About the last scene he imitated->) Hm, just be nice to each other  (but not completely dishonest either). ^^


----------

